# 2012 Look 566 Red White Black



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Just got this last night from the fine folks at WrenchScience. NOTHING has been adjusted and since I am actively swapping out parts, this is not the final build I am going with.

On order: Look Carbon ErgoPost, Rolf Prima Vigor Alpha wheel set, Keo Blade pedals, SLR Carbino Saddle.

Still on the fence about upgrading to Ultegra Di2 or just Dura-Ace 7900. Anyway was excited to see how beautiful this bike is and wanted to throw some pics up (apologies just iphone shots).


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome! 
Been waiting for a real picture of this color scheme. It looks great!!

Had no idea WS was selling the 566. Their Look page is a bit out of date.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, you are correct. They just have not been able to get around to adding all the bikes. They have only 3 guys selling there so they tend to be pretty slammed. Avi, is the Look rep at WS, he is incredibly helpful and responsive and took very good care of me. The thing about this bike is that the pictures never do it justice, it is really a gorgeous piece of carbon fiber in person. I know that this bike has had mixed reviews. I tend to buy a new bike every year and this one is replacing a Pinerello Dogma. I decided to wise up and admit I will never be a podium finisher, and pretending that I am one on a stiff as hell race bike just takes away from what I love about this sport... Long days in the saddle, seeing some gorgeous country. This bike will be perfect for that!


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats, looks beautiful!
Tough call between the groups. Not that it means a hell of a lot but consider that Ultegra Di2 is a next generation group that will be compatible (maybe just wiring harness etc, but maybe everything except drive train, not sure) with the new Dura-Ace Di2 9000 11 speed that will probably come out late this year. 11-Speed Shimano Dura-Ace 9000 Group | This Just In | Bicycling.com
and the fact that 7900 mech will be replaced with 9000 11-speed mech. 

I know it sucks to wait but if you are considering Dura-Ace and are not the type of person to upgrade for a newer group every time one comes out it could serve to ride what is on there and buy the new one when it hits the shelves. If not I think going Ultegra Di2 would be a good move and you might have a better re-sale margin IF you do choose to go the new Dura-Ace in 12 months given the Ultegra will still be the current series. 

Oh how these 1st world problems are tough!!! 

Good luck and keep us posted as the upgrades go on the bike:thumbsup:


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Man, that is a good looking bike. I put that SLR saddle on mine a few months ago and it's the best one I've ever tried. I like the seat post and the color as well, and I thought, I may be done buying new bikes. That is a beautiful bike, have fun.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for the info here, I had no idea about the new Dura-Ace that was on the horizon. I think I would go with Ultegra Di2 if my bike was plummed for it. I wonder if it would install at least as cleanly as the non Di2?


----------

